# Mad River unmarked trails



## SkiBum23 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been skiing Mad River Glen for a few years and am quite impressed with its challenging terrain, especially paradise.  I hear there are similar unmarked trails like it "octopus's garden",  "19th+20th hole", and "three cliffs"  Any information about the location, difficulty, and stories would be great !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

SkiBum23 said:


> I have been skiing Mad River Glen for a few years and am quite impressed with its challenging terrain, especially paradise.  I hear there are similar unmarked trails like it "octopus's garden",  "19th+20th hole", and "three cliffs"  Any information about the location, difficulty, and stories would be great !




PM Tin Woodsman..:smash::smash::smash:


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 12, 2008)

SkiBum23 said:


> I have been skiing Mad River Glen for a few years and am quite impressed with its challenging terrain, especially paradise.  I hear there are similar unmarked trails like it "octopus's garden",  "19th+20th hole", and "three cliffs"  Any information about the location, difficulty, and stories would be great !



Dude, you won't get people talking about unmarked trails on the internet.  Just aint gonna happen.  If you want to know why check out this thread: 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17491-mentioning-stashes-online.html

You gotta either find them yourself or have someone actually show you that day on the hill.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Dude, you won't get people talking about unmarked trails on the internet.  Just aint gonna happen.  If you want to know why check out this thread:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/17491-mentioning-stashes-online.html
> 
> You gotta either find them yourself or have someone actually show you that day on the hill.



Alternatively, volunteer for one of the work days they usually have in September - October.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 12, 2008)

When you get off of the single, go straight in the direction of the chair, don't worry that there are no tracks, thats what keeps it a secret.  Also don't worry that it seems that you are on the wrong side of the mountain, there is a secret road that will lead you back around.  Oh and one last thing, make sure you have your cellphone, they work great on that side of the hill.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 12, 2008)

REEL 'EM IN skippy.....  :lol:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Aug 12, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> When you get off of the single, go straight in the direction of the chair, don't worry that there are no tracks, thats what keeps it a secret.  Also don't worry that it seems that you are on the wrong side of the mountain, there is a secret road that will lead you back around.  Oh and one last thing, make sure you have your cellphone, they work great on that side of the hill.



I understand why a serious answer isn't going to happen, but I'd be careful about answering like that without any sort of disclaimer. ... While it's probably pretty obvious that you are kidding, if anyone takes the seriously, that person could be in pretty bad shape.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

The 19th Hole is off the backside and it ends in Jeruselem..lol..if you get to Middlebury..you've gone too far..the 20th hole has a mandatory 150 foot cliff drop...unless you're Jaime Pierre..stay away..


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The 19th Hole is off the backside and it ends in Jeruselem..lol..if you get to Middlebury..you've gone too far..the 20th hole has a mandatory 150 foot cliff drop...unless you're Jaime Pierre..stay away..



I thought that 150 foot cliff was the smaller of the three cliffs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I thought that 150 foot cliff was the smaller of the three cliffs




Yeah but if there is more than 4 inches of powder..it's like landing on a pillow..


----------



## powers (Aug 12, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I understand why a serious answer isn't going to happen, but I'd be careful about answering like that without any sort of disclaimer. ... While it's probably pretty obvious that you are kidding, if anyone takes the seriously, that person could be in pretty bad shape.



I''ve skied all the mentioned runs and on a good day I still leave in pretty bad shape. You might want to get some early season training before heading to MGR:

1. Find a corn field, a car with a flat hood and someone to drive it.
2. Sit on the hood off the car. You might want to rope in the beginning.
3. Have your friend drive into the field at a high rate of speed. Try to deflect stalks if you can. 
4. Occationally have your friend slam on the brakes, flinging you thru the rows.
5. Climb back onto the car and repeat for 1/2 hr intervals.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Aug 12, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> When you get off of the single, go straight in the direction of the chair, don't worry that there are no tracks, thats what keeps it a secret.  Also don't worry that it seems that you are on the wrong side of the mountain, there is a secret road that will lead you back around.  Oh and one last thing, make sure you have your cellphone, they work great on that side of the hill.





kcyanks1 said:


> I understand why a serious answer isn't going to happen, but I'd be careful about answering like that without any sort of disclaimer. ... While it's probably pretty obvious that you are kidding, if anyone takes the seriously, that person could be in pretty bad shape.





powers said:


> I''ve skied all the mentioned runs and on a good day I still leave in pretty bad shape. .



At least you leave.  Following tree-skier's directions and you might not be leaving the woods for a long time.  I realize he was kidding and I'm not trying to give him too much of a hard time.  I just think the post appeared just serious enough that some person might actually try it, even though most would realize it wasn't meant to be taken seriously.  The rest of the posts giving advice were so clearly jokes, so those are all fun.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah but if there is more than 4 inches of powder..it's like landing on a pillow..



A few years back I was skiing with the ski school director (a member of the PSIA demo team) and while we were on three cliffs he made the comment that beyond that you needed alot of snow as it "got a little clifffy" further out.

I will never forget that, a little cliffy


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> A few years back I was skiing with the ski school director (a member of the PSIA demo team) and while we were on three cliffs he made the comment that beyond that you needed alot of snow as it "got a little clifffy" further out.
> 
> I will never forget that, a little cliffy



i will have to use that "a little cliffy"


----------



## Treeskier (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup...a little cliffy is correct. 

My suggestion if you want to know where the un-named bands are. Join the Coop! It's part of the dues to keep it open. Then volunteer for one of the work weekends that Coop member do. You will then meet some people who...."IF YOU CAN" .................~ 

Good Luck.


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

i think SkiBum23 is tinwoodsman.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 12, 2008)

Simple, at the top of the ***** lift make a left  at ******** then go in about ** feet then a **** at ***** ** **** ** , it will open op to the ******* then it will be clear skiing until you have to make a sharp ***** *** *** at the old ***** ****** ***** in the ***** ** *****.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought this place was alias free.


----------



## djspookman (Aug 12, 2008)

ask roark what he thinks of three cliffs and octupus's garden  It's a ringer!!!  

(he slid some 35 feet bouncing off trees and going over a small cliff, and I broke a ski that day..must have been the extra weight of the wool pants and plaid jacket..)

Ok, so seriously, want directions?  Here ya go:  go 50 yards to the west, then turn to the north at the old oak tree with the 5 branches on one side, (not the Elm with 5 branches, mind you)  then turn left and go up the hill for about 250 yards thru the pine forest, then at the rock shaped like Abe Lincolns top hat, turn right and go about 556 yards.  you'll come to a clearing, then look for the little teapot on the striped birch tree, that's the entrance.  (or was that the way to my secret fort when I was a kid?)

dave


----------



## roark (Aug 13, 2008)

djspookman said:


> ask roark what he thinks of three cliffs and octupus's garden It's a ringer!!!


 
the ringing was my helmet against that birch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I thought this place was alias free.



wrong..I'm actually DMC..that's why some people call me Doug..


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wrong..I'm actually DMC..that's why some people call me Doug..



word


----------



## Sasquatch (Aug 31, 2008)

MRG  is a gem for h ardcore skiers, full of secret stashes, but can be a dangerous place for the unintiated. I know my first time there 18 years ago, I broke my femur in the three cliffs area. I got in way over my head( all night party did not help) on terrain I was not ready for.Since then I have skied and discoverd many off map areas but would never disclose such as would not want to be responsible for anyone's suffering or pissing off the locals.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I understand why a serious answer isn't going to happen, but I'd be careful about answering like that without any sort of disclaimer. ... While it's probably pretty obvious that you are kidding, if anyone takes the seriously, that person could be in pretty bad shape.


And they would deserve what they get with no sympathy from me. You can see the discussion about mentioning stashes online for more on my opinion on that topic.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2008)

SkiBum23... the best way to get to know mountain's better is to either explore them yourself or ski with someone else that knows the mountain. For a serious answer to your question, spend some time on the forums, get to know people that regularly ski there, and try to arrange a meet up. Or try to hook up with someone on the mountain. Personally, I would ski with someone a few runs before showing them anything, especially at Mad River, to ensure the other skier was not getting in over there head. There are a handful of areas in New England that have some trecherous terrain that challenges even the best skiers. Mad River is one of them as many off piste runs at Mad River make Paradise look like a green circle warm up. If you do go exploring on your own, use a sensational amount of caution as Mad River tends to be a cliffy mountain in many places.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> SkiBum23... the best way to get to know mountain's better is to either explore them yourself or ski with someone else that knows the mountain. For a serious answer to your question, spend some time on the forums, get to know people that regularly ski there, and try to arrange a meet up. Or try to hook up with someone on the mountain. Personally, I would ski with someone a few runs before showing them anything, especially at Mad River, to ensure the other skier was not getting in over there head. There are a handful of areas in New England that have some trecherous terrain that challenges even the best skiers. Mad River is one of them as many off piste runs at Mad River make Paradise look like a green circle warm up. If you do go exploring on your own, use a sensational amount of caution as Mad River tends to be a cliffy mountain in many places.



when things get CLIFFY:grin: is when people get in to trouble. people need to realize their limits. otherwise natural selection takes over.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 1, 2008)

I think SkiBum23 is a troll. Probably read the "mentioning stashes" thread and posted this as his first post. I suspect a current AZ member. C'mon Greg, you can tell by the IP addy's. Is this a troll?


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I think SkiBum23 is a troll. Probably read the "mentioning stashes" thread and posted this as his first post. I suspect a current AZ member. C'mon Greg, you can tell by the IP addy's. Is this a troll?



with it being his only post sure but it has made for a amusing thread. plus i got my new term cliffy. i cant wait to use that one on a gondola ride with a bunch of britts this winter and see what their reaction is.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> with it being his only post sure but it has made for a amusing thread. plus i got my new term cliffy. i cant wait to use that one on a gondola ride with a bunch of britts this winter and see what their reaction is.



And you can also use the term as a code to identify other AZers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2008)

Please guys....stay on the trails!!!!!  If you ski in the woods..you could hit a tree and die..look at what happened to Sonny Bono.  I would recommend that you ski in the middle of the trail and only if there is a ski patroller within 50 yards.  Also be sure to wear lots of padding.  Not just knee, elbow, wrist guards and butt pad but a full Sumo Wrestler uniform..What you give up in mobility..you'll make up for in piece of mind knowing that if a snow snake bites you, you'll have the appropriate padding.  

This is the time to brush up on the Skiers Responsibility code..and for you jib-honks..Smartstyle..it's important and if you want more info on the SRC or SS.,,please PM me...also help control the pet population..have your pet spayed or neutered.


----------



## skiing is life (Sep 1, 2008)

> Please guys....stay on the trails!!!!! If you ski in the woods..you could hit a tree and die..look at what happened to Sonny Bono. I would recommend that you ski in the middle of the trail and only if there is a ski patroller within 50 yards. Also be sure to wear lots of padding. Not just knee, elbow, wrist guards and butt pad but a full Sumo Wrestler uniform..What you give up in mobility..you'll make up for in piece of mind knowing that if a snow snake bites you, you'll have the appropriate padding.
> 
> This is the time to brush up on the Skiers Responsibility code..and for you jib-honks..Smartstyle..it's important and if you want more info on the SRC or SS.,,please PM me...also help control the pet population..have your pet spayed or neutered.



lol


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> And you can also use the term as a code to identify other AZers.



hey i like that idea. "excuse me do you know where it gets cliffy"


----------

